# Advice for a two handed crit build.



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello all. I was just trying to make a critical build for a half ogre fighter in the new eastern themed campaign im starting. I decided to go with the NO dachi. 1d10 certainly isnt my fave damage die but it has a nice 18-20 crit range brace and has been cleared to gain reach if I take exotic wep prof for it.Right now I have it as a two handed archetype fighter lvl 5. its 20 point buy and his stats are 20 STR,14 DEX,17 CON,10 INT,9 CHA and 8 WIS. Right now I have him in mithral medium Kikko armor so that he can still move at full speed and use charge more effectively. I was hoping to make use of charge, crit and MAYBE sunder. If I have enough feats for it. So could anyone help me out with the most effective way to do feats? I would also appreciate any advice on gear. I would really like to stick with his current weapon though. Im allowed to flaws so I will get to bonus feats and havent decided on traits either. 3rd party stuff is fine as long as its not broken.


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 12, 2012)

Nobody has any ideas? Well I guess I'll just wing this one.


----------



## Jester David (Oct 12, 2012)

It's hard to read your post without spacing. I hd to read twice to see the level range.

Crit builds tends to start a little higher. Most tend to rely on Improved Critical or Critical Focus, both of which have higher level pre-reqs.


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry. Been a while since I posted char info. It was done on no sleep . I was noticing the crit builds are higher. So I will have to wait. But what are the good crit feats to take? and what would compliment this build? As of right now the feats he has are.

Devastating Charge, Diehard, Endurance, Furious Focus, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Weapon Focus NoDachi, Weapon Specialization NoDachi,


----------



## Wycen (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the half ogre, at least a Pathfinder version.  Where are the stats from?

Just this Wednesday I thought my sorcerer was going to die so I started looking at making a two-handed weapon fighter.  But I'm stuck using just the core rules, so other than Power Attack, Cleave, and Weapon Focus I don't have much to offer.  Improved Critical of course and Vital Strike looks good.  Maybe Disruptive?


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 13, 2012)

Half-Ogre - Pathfinder_OGC . That is the half ogre. It as a third party race by adamant entertainment. Im def getting improved crit. I dont think I will go for the vital strike line though. And if I recall there is actually a line of feat similar to vital strike but a little better. I think it was called deadly stroke. If you wanted a two handed fighter thats a little more mainstream than what I am building you should check this out. https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=15x4he4WAFYNsoeYgNG8KaEjPH2OvzF2dUjiy8BL1h14&pli=1


----------



## SSuser (Oct 13, 2012)

This might help you out a little, as far as your traits.
Anatomist: +1 to confirm critical hits.
It will of course stack with critical focus.


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice. A +5 to confirm crits. Thanks. So right now he crits on a 15-20 with a +1 to confirm. he is doing 1d10+11 dmg and can add double his strength on his first hit. at lvl 19 he will be able to take a -5 penalty to hit but if it succeeds it is an auto critical threat. So he is looking pretty scary!


----------



## SSuser (Oct 14, 2012)

Fooly_Cooly said:


> 1d10+11 dmg and can add double his strength on his first hit




Unless I'm missing something your damage should be higher for a fifth level two-handed fighter with the feats you mentioned.  Additionally, get a burst weapon as soon as you can.  I'd recommend icy burst.

 +6  Power Attack +50% DMG with two-handed weapon
 +7  Wielding weapon two-handed with 20 STR 
 +1  Weapon Training-Heavy Blades, this also applies to CMB & CMD involving the weapon
 +2  Weapon Specialization


When making a single attack you can add in this bonus.
 +5  Overhand chop - double strength bonus

When making a charge you can add in this bonus.
 +3d4 Devastating charge points of damage on a charge


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 14, 2012)

You sir are right. Thats was his dmg with no feats or abilities active wielding his +1 nodachi. I hadnt actually added up the numbers for his abilities. Wow. Thats pretty nasty. Cant wait to lower his crit range. So what is that then 21dmg +3d4 +1d10?


----------



## SSuser (Oct 14, 2012)

Fooly_Cooly said:


> +1 nodachi




+1 Weapon

It would be d10 +3d4 +22, but only when you are making a charge. 

Yeah, that should piss off your GM pretty good.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 14, 2012)

Well other than half ogre the weapon class and feats are all basic. Besides they have done worse to me. Lvl 11 fire dwarf fighter/wizard? Yeah. That was mean.


----------



## Ramaster (Oct 16, 2012)

The problem with the two-handed archetype is that you give up Armor training. This reduces your mobility, unless you go for a mithrill breastplate (this will, of course, reduce your AC). Fast enemies will outrun you and archers/casters will be a nightmare. The only thing you get in return is a little more damage for your iterative attacks and a cool ability at 15th level.

As for Critical treat... it is my understanding that 15-20 is as low as you can go, with an 18-20 weapon and Improved Critical. If I am mistaken, please point it out!

The Critical feat that works the best is the one that Stuns. Remember, kids! A stunned opponent drops all held items and looses a turn!


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 17, 2012)

Ah. So stunning critical then. Well I did go for mithral Kikko armor so he isnt and AC beast or anything. Im not that worried about archers and the such though. No matter what casters will cause a fighter trouble. The archer? Well if he can drop this guys 60 HP before the charge reaches him then he was a scary mofo anyway. Lol. But thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Oct 27, 2012)

Quick update. He did great in a game. Actually had a player decide he wanted to use him for the campaign. He went toe to toe with a standard ice oni. Cut him in half on a standard attack after missing on his charge attack in the first round (only missed from rolling a 1). Lost half his health though. Ended up dying that night. Charged at another ice oni who got a AOO on him(due to reach with his naginata). The Oni got a crit and rolled max damage on all die. Luckily the party has a death mage who will keep his body preserved until they can get to a cleric.


----------

